# how to burn a dvd with nero express????



## freddy1 (Aug 14, 2007)

hi people 
can some one tell me how can i burn a dvd with nero express 
step by step please


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

Are you starting with an .avi file you want to convert and burn as a DVD ?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's really exactly the same as burning a CD. Do you have a DVD burner?


----------



## freddy1 (Aug 14, 2007)

nessyguin said:


> Are you starting with an .avi file you want to convert and burn as a DVD ?


yes i am starting with a avi file i have to convert it into what?? so i can burn it as a dvd??? help


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You need to use Nero Vision to convert this to a DVD format first.
Open Nero Vision, add the file(s), follow the prompts.
Some of this takes a little practice (Titles, chapters, etc.), so you should burn the file to your HD first


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

Hughv said:


> You need to use Nero Vision to convert this to a DVD format first.
> Open Nero Vision, add the file(s), follow the prompts.
> Some of this takes a little practice (Titles, chapters, etc.), so you should burn the file to your HD first


yes burn to hard drive as to avoid burn errors.

also what version of nero are you using?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.nero.com/eng/support-manuals-helpfiles.html


----------

